# 65 years ago today



## Sdiver (Apr 18, 2007)

Today, 18April07, marks the 65th anniversary of the "Doolittle Raid".

http://www.history.navy.mil/photos/events/wwii-pac/misc-42/dooltl.htm

These men helped boost morale of a nation, still reeling from the Surprise, Sneak Attack, against us at Pearl Harbor. Their daring and intestinal fortitude, paved the way towards the ultimate goal......Total Victory.

Least We Forget.


----------



## tova (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting that - very cool article & pics!


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks to the brave Gents of the Doolittle Raid, you served our Country well.


----------

